
Bernie’s New Climate Change Plan Is an Environmentalist’s Dream, Except for This - cryptoz
http://www.slate.com/blogs/the_slatest/2015/12/07/bernie_sanders_climate_plan_calls_for_end_to_nuclear_energy.html
======
cryptoz
The one exception to the otherwise excellent plan:

> But there’s one major flaw in Bernie’s plan: Sanders is calling for a total
> phase-out of nuclear energy.

